# Dennerle



## StevenA (12 Jan 2009)

I will shortly be setting up a new 260 litre aquarium, and can't decide what substrate to use. To be honest i've only ever used normal gravel, but i want to promote the plant growth in as many ways as possible so thought about using possibly Tetraplant Complete substrate, and adding 1-3mm sized gravel on top of it, or possibly using Dennerle DeponitMix Professional Substrate. Does anyone know anything about this product. I don't think you need anything on top of this one, but i'm not sure. Any help will be gratefully received.


----------



## TDI-line (12 Jan 2009)

Hi, after used the full Dennerle range before, and i used a crystal quartz like gravel with the Deponit mix, which is basically silver sand with slow releasing ferts.

http://www.dennerle.info/EN/HG09UG03.htm

Have you thought about the ADA aquasoil range?


----------



## StevenA (12 Jan 2009)

So do you need top have gravel or sand on top of the Deponitmix then?

I'm a bit of a newbie where substrates are concerned, having only ever used gravel, but is'nt ADA Aquasoil rather expensive?


----------



## TDI-line (12 Jan 2009)

I had gravel on top of the Deponit mix, which is basically sand with ferts in.

ADA is quite expensive, but you'll find the majoirty of people on here swear by it, and i wish i find this site before i splashed out on the Dennerle range.  

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=2347&hilit=destruction


----------



## StevenA (12 Jan 2009)

So you put gravel over the top of the ADA Aquasoil then?

That tank when you had the Dennerle mix in it did look good though, the plants looked very healthy


----------



## TDI-line (12 Jan 2009)

No no, the aquasoil is a complete substrate in itself. You do need any gravel or sand on top of it.

Yes, the plants where healthy but the smell wasn't.


----------



## Themuleous (13 Jan 2009)

You cap the Deponit mix with gravel or sand 

FYI - if you do go down the Dennerle route don't get a heater cable, they are unnecessary, but the Dennerle system says they are.  Save the money and spend it on something else.

Sam


----------



## StevenA (13 Jan 2009)

No don't worry i'd never get heater cables, waste of money


----------

